# Your own tried-and-true household tips



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2019)

SF members surely have numerous good shortcuts and tips that have worked for us but aren't necessarily well-known.      

For instance, let's talk cockroaches (yeah, I know, why would anyone want to?). After years of cleaning diligently, employing professional exterminator services (sure it worked, but at great cost and included poisonous pesticides), trying Black Flag type bait stations and sprays that were mostly useless, about 5 years ago we stumbled over a truly effective way to eliminate those creepy crawlies. Borax powder, no kidding. Just put a line of it inside your cabinets, behind and under your fridge, or in whatever room you spot roaches. Google it. 

The downside is that you have to live with a light dusting of borax for a couple of months, but for my money, it sure does beat turning on the kitchen or bathroom light and seeing those ugly things scurry across the floor. 

When a single roach is spotted in my house or garage, we break out the borax again. One that you see represents hundreds that you don't. 

So that's my tip for the day. Please share* your own wisdom* - let's not make this about links we find on Facebook or other Internet sites unless it's tried and true for you. 

This thread was inspired by (https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/cleaning-supplies.43810/).


----------



## Catlady (Oct 7, 2019)

We have very hard water here in Tucson, it clogs up just about everything that gets water often.  I have a glass pan with water outside for the birds (glass is easier to clean and does not disintegrate with the high Tucson temps).  But after a while it got crusts all around the inside.  So did my drip pan under my dish drainer on the counter.  I sprayed them with the toilet hard water cleaner and it got clean and washable again without that white hard calcium surface.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2019)

PVC said:


> We have very hard water here in Tucson, it clogs up just about everything that gets water often.  I have a glass pan with water outside for the birds (glass is easier to clean and does not disintegrate with the high Tucson temps).  But after a while it got crusts all around the inside.  So did my drip pan under my dish drainer on the counter.  I sprayed them with the toilet hard water cleaner and it got clean and washable again without that white hard calcium surface.


Is that like Lime-Away?


----------



## Catlady (Oct 7, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Is that like Lime-Away?


I forget what brand it was but I couldn't find it again, may buy Lime-Away next time.  It was for hard water stains in toilets.

Where do you buy the Borax?  Is it pet safe?  I just bought some Diaphomous (spell?) Earth so will try that for a while, it's pet safe and gets rid of critters with the hard shells, hope it works on both roaches and scorpions, they both come from outside under the front door flap.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 7, 2019)

Using ammonia to clean years of accumulated baked-on gunk and grime from casseroles, baking pans, grill parts, etc...

Toss the dirty items into a plastic bag dump in a half cup of ammonia and seal the bag.  Wait for 24-48 hours wash the items in hot sudsy water and watch the gunk slide right off.

I used that trick to clean several Pyrex items that I was too embarrassed to donate to the local thrift shop.  After I cleaned them I held back a pie plate and a brownie pan because they looked so nice!


----------



## Catlady (Oct 7, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Using ammonia to clean years of accumulated baked-on gunk and grime from casseroles, baking pans, grill parts, etc...
> 
> Toss the dirty items into a plastic bag dump in a half cup of ammonia and seal the bag.  Wait for 24-48 hours wash the items in hot sudsy water and watch the gunk slide right off.
> 
> I used that trick to clean several Pyrex items that I was too embarrassed to donate to the local thrift shop.  After I cleaned them I held back a pie plate and a brownie pan because they looked so nice!


Hmm, my dark cookie pans have baked-on gunk, I will try your method


----------



## Lizzie00 (Oct 7, 2019)

How to remove soap scum in your shower without scrubbing....


Mix one cup Dawn dish detergent with one cup of vinegar in a spray bottle.
Spray the shower and wait two hours .
The soap scum can just be rinsed away.
(No exaggeration, my shower stays looking like new.)

(The vinegar smell is strong but I find that letting a Yankee candle burn for the 2-hour ‘wait’ period eliminates the bulk of the odor....and within a couple more hours the smell is totally gone.)


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 7, 2019)

Dusting/Sweeping;

Pancake air compressor
50' hose

and wunna these



I'm still trying to convince the wife, but it worked in my bachelor days
'Course I didn't have many knickknacks

...or furniture

...or a broom


----------



## Keesha (Oct 7, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Dusting/Sweeping;
> 
> Pancake air compressor
> 50' hose
> ...


I’ve got to second the air compressor for quick dusting. It blows dust out of the most detailed places with ease. Great for cleaning the flutes out of greenhouse polycarbonate greenhouse windows. 

For hard to remove stickers I use peppermint oil. 
Put a few drops on the label or sticker, let it sit  for a while and then remove with ease.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 7, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Great for cleaning the flutes out of greenhouse polycarbonate greenhouse windows.


yup


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Dusting/Sweeping;
> 
> Pancake air compressor
> 50' hose
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 8, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Using ammonia to clean years of accumulated baked-on gunk and grime from casseroles, baking pans, grill parts, etc...
> 
> Toss the dirty items into a plastic bag dump in a half cup of ammonia and seal the bag.  Wait for 24-48 hours wash the items in hot sudsy water and watch the gunk slide right off.
> 
> I used that trick to clean several Pyrex items that I was too embarrassed to donate to the local thrift shop.  After I cleaned them I held back a pie plate and a brownie pan because they looked so nice!


Good tip but I can't buy ammonia here anymore. So I do the same thing outside with oven cleaner spray. Easpecially stuff like broiler parts.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 8, 2019)

A wet and dry shop vac is a handy item. Small ones are inexpensive. They are powerful.
If you drop something on a rug. Use rug shampoo. And then use the wet vac to suck up the moisture. Blot with paper towels and put a fan on to dry it.
I attach a broom handle on the hose and clean the area over the ceiling fan without having to get a ladder. Use the brush accessory for this.
Great for picking stuff up in tough spots. You don't have to bend down to pick up the beans.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2019)

PVC said:


> I forget what brand it was but I couldn't find it again, may buy Lime-Away next time.  It was for hard water stains in toilets.
> 
> Where do you buy the Borax?  Is it pet safe?  I just bought some Diaphomous (spell?) Earth so will try that for a while, it's pet safe and gets rid of critters with the hard shells, hope it works on both roaches and scorpions, they both come from outside under the front door flap.



Did you buy diatomaceous earth? I just googled it and apparently it works the same way as borax (which can be purchased on the laundry soap aisle or in a hardware store. (I know what this stuff is because we use it in our swimming pool filter and have to change it out once a year.)

Please let us know how it works - remember it will take a few weeks before you start to see serious results.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 8, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Did you buy diatomaceous earth? I just googled it and apparently it works the same way as borax (which can be purchased on the laundry soap aisle or in a hardware store. (I know what this stuff is because we use it in our swimming pool filter and have to change it out once a year.)
> 
> Please let us know how it works - remember it will take a few weeks before you start to see serious results.


I have used both.   Diatomaceous earth works outside really well because what it does is scratch the coating of the insect so it gets infected as they come up out of the soil  Also known as fossil flower.  We used it on our evergreens when we had an outbreak of budworn invasions.
Borax works because the insects get it on their feet and they lick it and it's poisonous to their system.
Borax is better indoors.  You can also use boracic acid powder from the pharmacy.  It's not as coarse as Borax.
Also good on ant hills. It's an ancient disenfectant for humans.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I have used both.   Diatomaceous earth works outside really well because what it does is scratch the coating of the insect so it gets infected as they come up out of the soil  Also known as fossil flower.  We used it on our evergreens when we had an outbreak of budworn invasions.
> Borax works because the insects get it on their feet and they lick it and it's poisonous to their system.
> Borax is better indoors.  You can also use boracic acid powder from the pharmacy.  It's not as coarse as Borax.
> Also good on ant hills. It's an ancient disenfectant for humans.


Wow!  Good to know!


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 8, 2019)

If you make a mess clean it up immediately don’t procrastinate.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 8, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> If you make a mess clean it up immediately don’t procrastinate.


Along the same lines, when you start cooking fill the sink with hot sudsy water and clean up as you go along instead of waiting until you've finished and are facing a mountain of dirty dishes.

I started doing this out of necessity when I was starting out because I didn't have duplicates of many items that I needed to use more than once when preparing a meal.  Now that I've been downsizing it's gone full circle and I'm back to about where I started.


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 8, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Along the same lines, when you start cooking fill the sink with hot sudsy water and clean up as you go along instead of waiting until you've finished and are facing a mountain of dirty dishes.
> 
> I started doing this out of necessity when I was starting out because I didn't have duplicates of many items that I needed to use more than once when preparing a meal.  Now that I've been downsizing it's gone full circle and I'm back to about where I started.


Cute ☺


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 9, 2019)

Removing blood stains from clothes. Hydrogen peroxide. Like magic.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 28, 2021)

Shave cream works on carpet and rug stains just as well as rug cleaning foams that cost 500-600 times more.
I buy it for as little as 99 cents at the Dollar Store. Lately it went up to $1.99, but the price of foam rug cleaners is up a couple of bucks now, so still a great bargain.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 28, 2021)

I put this on another thread but few saw it.

Spray WD-40 on a paper towel.
Wipe it on one of your headlights.
Stand back enough to see both headlights.
Say "Holy Crap!"
Wipe it on the other headlight.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 28, 2021)

My household and tool shed tip I like to do is put items back from where I got them.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 28, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I put this on another thread but few saw it.
> 
> Spray WD-40 on a paper towel.
> Wipe it on one of your headlights.
> ...


That does indeed work, but it doesn't last long for some reason. That said, since it's so easy it's worth doing it as often as needed.


----------



## Jules (Sep 28, 2021)

I’ve never seen a cockroach. (Knock on wood). Guess there are some good things about living in a colder climate.  

I do have Borax so will have to remember that for ant hills next summer.


----------



## win231 (Sep 29, 2021)

Ever tried to clean dried-on, baked-on bird poop from your car?  I heard about this years ago & I couldn't believe how well it works.  Neither can friends I've done it for:
Soak a tissue or paper towel with water & apply it on the poop.  Let it sit for 5 minutes.  If the paper dries, re-wet it but don't move it.
It will wipe right off.


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 29, 2021)

Homemade Ant Killer, made with Borax, Honey, & Water. 
We have had ants in our kitchen on & off for many years. I watched this video, tried it, and it worked. Whoopee!


----------



## Lizzie00 (Sep 29, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I put this on another thread but few saw it.
> 
> Spray WD-40 on a paper towel.
> Wipe it on one of your headlights.
> ...


OMG, Holy Crap is right….maybe even DOUBLE Holy Crap!
Thanks for the tip, Gaer!!!!


----------



## jujube (Sep 29, 2021)

Wear dark sunglasses in the house.  Everything looks much better. Vodka helps, too.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 29, 2021)

If you use SOS pads to scrub your pots, to stop it from rusting put it in a plastic bag and store it in the freezer.  Rinse under warm water to defrost and reuse…numerous times.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 29, 2021)

I rub white toothpaste into clothing stains.  After laundering; like new.


----------



## Tom 86 (Sep 29, 2021)

Pour a bottle (not the can's)  of COKE  (Pepsi will not work)  in your toilet let it sit for 1 hr.  Then use a brush & it's sparkling clean.   It saves my septic tank also from complex chemicals. 
While doing this, think of what it's doing to your insides.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2021)

Lizzie00 said:


> OMG, Holy Crap is right….maybe even DOUBLE Holy Crap!
> Thanks for the tip, Gaer!!!!


The oil temporarily fills in the tiny scratches dulling plastic headlight lenses.  That's why it works. After a while - or a couple of rainstorms or carwashes- the oil disappears and the headlights are dull again.   It sure does work well though and is easy enough to do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

I had some blackish spots in the bottom of my toilet, scrubbed with ajax, brillo, etc., assumed it was mold.  I don't like using chemical cleaners and past experience with them were not good.  I shut off the water valve behind the toilet and cut off the water, flushed so the bowl was empty.  I put a small box of baking soda with some white vinegar in the hole area, let it sit for around an hour.  Swished with toilet brush and then opened valve and did a flush with water.  Great improvement, just a couple of very tiny spots remained, but the toilet is old, came with the house, and I assume their are some chips in the finish.


----------



## feywon (Sep 29, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I had some blackish spots in the bottom of my toilet, scrubbed with ajax, brillo, etc., assumed it was mold.  I don't like using chemical cleaners and past experience with them were not good.  I shut off the water valve behind the toilet and cut off the water, flushed so the bowl was empty.  I put a small box of baking soda with some white vinegar in the hole area, let it sit for around an hour.  Swished with toilet brush and then opened valve and did a flush with water.  Great improvement, just a couple of very tiny spots remained, but the toilet is old, came with the house, and I assume their are some chips in the finish.


Baking Soda and Vinegar also good for clearing drain clogs. Unless you've dropped something totally solid down it.  If you put a quarter cup or so of each down sinks drains once a week it keeps them clear.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 29, 2021)

What I like to do to make the headlights on my cars and truck clear is to spray Off insect repellent on them or any insect repellent on them that had DEET listed as an ingredient in it. I clean the headlight an apply the repellent with DEET in it to the headlight. Only do this if the temperature is between 60 and 80 degrees for if you apply it when it is very hot outside it melts the plastic and becomes more difficult to work with. Apply the repellent to the headlight and wait at least one minute to five minutes then use paper towells to rub the insect repellent off . It could take several paper towells to take off the oily insect reppelent with the outer layer of plastic that the DEET has dissolved. Then I wash the headlight withe soapy wter a few times and let it dry for a few hours. Then I take some car wax and polish the headlight with it. My experience this treatment has lasted from 6 months to 9 months to 1 year for it might depend on the type of plastic th headlam cover it is made of.

For the other light covers like the side lights, turn signal lights, brake lights I like to use liquid super glue that dries instantly. The light covers that have those spider cracks and chips I connect the tip of the super glue to the cracks and gently fill the cracks with super glue. My experience it that this repar has lasted for many years.

For the windshield cracks I have tried the superglue method with small sucess. I would say 3 times it workes and 7 times it did not work.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 29, 2021)

My friend uses cornstarch to kill roaches. They eat it and it turns to swollen goo. I use Bengal Roach spray once every couple years. Just spray it in cabinets or anywhere you think they inhabit. It is not for spraying on them like Raid even though it will kill them. It is the best thing I have ever used.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 29, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> Removing blood stains from clothes. Hydrogen peroxide. Like magic.


Old and new?


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 29, 2021)

Catlady said:


> Hmm, my dark cookie pans have baked-on gunk, I will try your method


I empty and lightly scrap baking dishes immediately then pour in hot water with same Dawn and let them sit for a half hour. Works every time.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 30, 2021)

To save my septic tank, I pour a little packet of yeast in the toilet and flush once a month.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 1, 2021)

If you must wash Venetian blinds, fill a bathtub with hot water and add Cascade. Soak the blinds for awhile. They will just have to be rinsed and hung to dry. I used to put in a lot of Cascade. Now I am over the washing blinds business. Didn't like hanging them over the shower curtain rod, and didn't have a fence to hang them outside. Some people use Dawn and vinegar, but that's more recent than when I did Spring and Fall cleaning,


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 1, 2021)

Gaer said:


> To save my septic tank, I pour a little packet of yeast in the toilet and flush once a month.


We use Rid-X.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 5, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Using ammonia to clean years of accumulated baked-on gunk and grime from casseroles, baking pans, grill parts, etc...
> 
> Toss the dirty items into a plastic bag dump in a half cup of ammonia and seal the bag.  Wait for 24-48 hours wash the items in hot sudsy water and watch the gunk slide right off.
> 
> I used that trick to clean several Pyrex items that I was too embarrassed to donate to the local thrift shop.  After I cleaned them I held back a pie plate and a brownie pan because they looked so nice!


We just tried this on an old gunky Pyrex casserole dish. It worked GREAT! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 5, 2021)

Lawrence said:


> My household and tool shed tip I like to do is put items back from where I got them.


Can  you come over and put my stuff back?  Nobody here seems to.


Gaer said:


> WD-40


Works for most anything!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 29, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Using ammonia to clean years of accumulated baked-on gunk and grime from casseroles, baking pans, grill parts, etc...
> 
> Toss the dirty items into a plastic bag dump in a half cup of ammonia and seal the bag.  Wait for 24-48 hours wash the items in hot sudsy water and watch the gunk slide right off.
> 
> I used that trick to clean several Pyrex items that I was too embarrassed to donate to the local thrift shop.  After I cleaned them I held back a pie plate and a brownie pan because they looked so nice!


It bears repeating...*never, ever, combine bleach and ammonia* or use either in a room where the other is being used. 

It creates a gas that can (and will) kill.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 29, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It bears repeating...*never, ever, combine bleach and ammonia* or use either in a room where the other is being used.
> 
> It creates a gas that can (and will) kill.


Bought some ammonia.  I'm going to try this on my frying pans!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 29, 2021)

@Lawrence Why mess around with super glue on windshield cracks or chips? In some states, windshield replacement has no deductible no matter what your comprehensive deductible is. Windshield repair for chips and cracks less than 8" is also covered by comprehensive almost always at no charge, so if you don't live in one of those "free" states, get them repaired by an auto glass repair/replacement shop.

One thing to keep in mind, and this is important, is that if a chip or crack is in your line of vision while driving, it cannot be repaired because it will distort your vision when hit by sunshine or an oncoming car's headlights.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 29, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I put this on another thread but few saw it.
> 
> Spray WD-40 on a paper towel.
> Wipe it on one of your headlights.
> ...


@Gaer I can't live without WD-40. Works well on the shower doors and track. 
I save plastic containers and it takes all the remaining glue off after the paper label is soaked off. 
I love it so much I'm thinking of drinking it to lubricate my joints.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 29, 2021)

Another one that bears repeating: *never, ever try to replace the bulb in your microwave without unplugging it first!*

When I was still cube farming before I retired the first time, a workmate took a vacay day to deep clean her kitchen, including replacing the bulb in her microwave. She was electrocuted. Now, this was more than 30 years ago and one hopes that microwave design engineers have made improvements since then, but just in case...unplug it first, change bulb, plug it back in.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Gaer I can't live without WD-40. Works well on the shower doors and track.
> I save plastic containers and it takes all the remaining glue off after the paper label is soaked off.
> I love it so much I'm thinking of drinking it to lubricate my joints.



Got my handy can of WD-40  out this morning and sprayed my doggy stroller wheels....   I use the stroller 2-3 times a day for our walks,   and got tired of squeaky wheels...  worked  like a charm.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 29, 2021)

Liquid bath soap will not leave soap scum in showers like bar soaps.
The best thing I've found for ants and roaches is Terro Bait.  
I use the soda and vinegar down the drains too.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 29, 2021)

I watch YouTube videos while folding clothes on the coffee table. It makes it less of a chore.


----------



## Jules (Oct 29, 2021)

The household extra strength cleaning vinegar comes in a spray bottle.  It make it much easier to work with.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 7, 2021)

When the walnut handled kitchen utensils start looking a little dull and grey I rub a few drops of olive oil into the wood to restore the color and hopefully provide a little protection from the dish water.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 7, 2021)

StarSong said:


> SF members surely have numerous good shortcuts and tips that have worked for us but aren't necessarily well-known.
> 
> For instance, let's talk cockroaches (yeah, I know, why would anyone want to?). After years of cleaning diligently, employing professional exterminator services (sure it worked, but at great cost and included poisonous pesticides), trying Black Flag type bait stations and sprays that were mostly useless, about 5 years ago we stumbled over a truly effective way to eliminate those creepy crawlies. Borax powder, no kidding. Just put a line of it inside your cabinets, behind and under your fridge, or in whatever room you spot roaches. Google it.
> 
> ...


After my renter left me with a breeding ground of cockroaches, I went back to what works best in the big Apple. (that's the roach capital to you folks not from there). A small bit placed on switch plates, counter edges etc. (up high so pets don't try it), and presto... within days, no more roaches.


----------



## bingo (Nov 7, 2021)

I have used a lite weight  leaf blower in my car..home and camper...I like a windy day...open windows..pop screens...and open doors


----------



## Jules (Nov 7, 2021)

Cleaned the interior glass of the oven door with sprinkled baking soda and sprayed it with vinegar. Let it sit for 15 - 10 minutes and wipe off.  

Got rid of the Swifter but still had a box of the disposable clothes.  Good for dusting.  Also have done a manual wipe down of the wooden stairs rather than fiddle with the vacuum.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 17, 2021)

To save my sink disposal from getting clogged, I always wipe grease off plates or pans first, so the grease doesn't go in the disposal. Also, I do not dispose potato peels in there. They seem to clog it up. I learned the hard way.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> To save my sink disposal from getting clogged, I always wipe grease off plates or pans first, so the grease doesn't go in the disposal. Also, I do not dispose potato peels in there. They seem to clog it up. I learned the hard way.


I learned an expensive garbage disposal lesson about 25 years ago.  After that, no carrot, potato or other peelings went down intentionally.  Just general bits of sink grunge after doing the dishes...


----------

